# Essential Tremors



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone can provide information or guidance. My husband has had tremors from the elbows down since he was a child but has never been diagnosed. These tremors seem to be getting worse & I'm trying to find an alternative solution to whatever the traditional medical community would prescribe.

I read that Argentum Nitricum is helpful but it seemed that that the side effects would be worse than the problem itself.

I'm trying to have him drink chamomile tea & will try lemon balm tea as well but wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks so much,
Only me.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

From the experience that I have in dealing with people with tremors, I have learned that one of the biggest things that causes this is that the myelin sheath on the nerves is weak, or breaking down, for various reasons. One of the things that helps this issue is Barlean's Omega 3,6,9 oils. I have a client that has Parkinson's, and it took him using it for about 3 months before he really noticed a difference. The myelin itslef is a fatty material, so the oils help to rebuild this. Why it is only happening in his lower arms, I have no idea. Does he have any body ticks at all? Eyes, jerking the head, or spasms of any kind?


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Bajiay! He doesn't have any other body ticks, spasms etc., just the hands. How would I administer the Barlean's Omega 3,6,9? Whatever it is seems to be genetic as his father had it as well. His physicians have never been concerned but will give him a referral to a neurologist if he'd like. We're both concerned about going down that path so we'd like to find alternatives. I have just changed all my cookware from non-stick to stainless just in case the non-stick is playing a role.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

You can buy it at any health food store in the refrigerated section. It comes in oil or capsules. Capsules are fine to get. Will cost around $20 or so. This stuff is good for many, many things.

Can pm me if you would like.
Non-stick is trash. Good deal.

Physicians never been concerned? Ok.........Neurologist would be a good idea if this is progressing. They may put him on some heave duty stuff though. You will have to decide what to do about that. Any ND's in your area? Could call around and find a Neurological ND. ND's usually specialize. A lot of insurances will pay for the visits but not for the supplements.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do a search for Dr. Terry Wahls. SHE CURED HER M.S. with diet. Other nerve diseases may also respond to her diet.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you Alice! I will certainly look her up.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

He should eliminate all caffeine if he hasn't already. Caffeine can make essential tremors more symptomatic.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

bajiay said:


> From the experience that I have in dealing with people with tremors, I have learned that one of the biggest things that causes this is that the myelin sheath on the nerves is weak, or breaking down, for various reasons.


I would also assume it is an issue with the brain/nervous system. I would try Omega 3s like fish oil, trace minerals, chakra balancing, and MSM. Since this was from childhood, you have to assume there is a congenital issue with the nervous system/brain. That is what I would take the MSM for, to help the body repair itself if possible. The minerals and electrical balancing would be for electrical issues and the fats would be to protect the brain and provide needed fats for it to regenerate if possible.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Only Me- Does this only happen when he's using his hands? I ask because there is also a condition known as Familial Active Tremor (I think), that I know runs in our family. Looks like an earthquake around the dinner table when we get together. Generally the tremor only occurs when the hand/arm is in use and it doesn't seem to be terribly progressive. Just a thought, since you mentioned that his father had a similar problem. Caite


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for the input. I appreciate the guidance and this gives me more to look into.

Caitedid - you have a good point. The tremor only happens when the hands are in use. If he's carrying a bag or something it's not noticeable at all but when using dinner utensils and sometimes the computer mouse it becomes apparent.

One thing I noticed is that it got worse about 3 mos. ago ~ he wanted to lose some weight so I changed all his beverages to diet. He did lose the weight but after reading a lot online it seems there may be a connection to the aspartame so we've decided to eliminate that and see if it improves. 2012 will certainly be the year of cooking even more from scratch. The more I read the more concerned I'm becoming about chemicals in foods, drinks etc.


----------

